# Nervous after miscarrage



## carstep

Last period 2/3. Got these yesterday. Had a miscarriage in September. How much darker should these get before I can try and feel less nervous?


----------



## Lucy3

Looks great! Fingers crossed they continue to darken x


----------



## Suggerhoney

Great lines congratulations. 
I still get nervous now hon. 
Had 4 back to back early losses last year and 7 losses in total but I I have healthy children as well. 
But I've been so nervous this pregnancy. 
I've had 2 ultrasounds at 6+1 and 8+1 was measuring 8+3 and I have another ultrasound this Friday but I'm still nervous even tho I can find babies HB now on my doppler I still get anxious. 

Ure lines look great tho and I bet they get darker. 
I pray this will be a sticky take home baby for you.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations! Happy and healthy 9 months :)


----------



## kittiecat

Congratulations! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months. Hard to set a time limit on anxiety but my way through it has been to say to myself “today I am pregnant” cause that’s the situation as I know it :hugs:


----------



## playgirl666

Congratulations, im the same, I had a mmc in September, im nearly 7 weeks pregnant now and im still a nervous wreck x


----------



## carstep

Only took a minute for this to pop up praying that means my levels are rising.


----------



## Beccaboo828

Congratulations


----------



## Neversayno

Congratulations


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## carstep

Feeling more positive! Posting here as we aren't telling anyone yet so can't keep the tests. Hcg blood work Tuesday and I don't think I will test anymore


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!!


----------



## kittiecat

Tests are looking good! :)


----------

